# INFANT GAVISCON...PLEASE HELP!!



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hi, can u please help me. One of my 4month yr old twins has had reflux problems since he was5weeks and i was prescribed infant gaviscon to mix into his formula. One sachet in each feed was fine when he waas on 120ml but he's now on x3feeds of 180ml & x2 feeds of 210ml a day (5 bottles total) and one sachet just doesn't seem to work in that large amount. The box says maximum.of 6doses in 24hrs and x2 sachets in over 225ml??!! So my question is can I put x2 doses/dble sachet in each bottle as then i would b using 10doses in 24hrs?? Its just he's bringing most of his milk up again and I dont want his weight to slow down again!!

The main reason why I'm confused is that it says for breastfed babies over 10lb they can have x2 sachets mixed with water after every feed so can they have more then 6 doses I'm confused..

Any suggestions wld be great as the dr doesn't seem to know nor does the children's unit at my local hospital  my baby weighs 12.5lb

Lucy x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Here is what the data sheet says....

''For infants aged 1 to 2 years. Not to be used in premature infants or infants under one year except under medical supervision. For oral used after mixing with water or milk feed. 
Mix immediately before use as directed below: 
Infants under 4.5 kg (10lb) – one sachet should be used 
Infants over 4.5kg (10lb) – two sachets should be used 
Bottle fed infants 
• Mix each sachet into 115ml (4 fl oz) of feed in the bottle 
• Shake well.
• Feed as normal 
Treatment should not be administered more than six times in 24 hours. ''

So 6 x 8 oz bottles in 24 hours each with 2 sachets is how I interpret the max dose. 

Perhaps Mazv can back me up or give an alternative opinion?


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your reply Holly. I will just make up x5 225ml bottles and add x2 sachets in each then just throw away the extra amount that he is not drinking as it says x2 sachets in a minimum of 225ml. Was just worried that i would be giving him too much if he had x10sachets a day but you've put my mind at rest. thank u 

Lucy x


----------

